
Announcing Unspent: a crypto portfolio tracker that goes beyond tracking - pioul
https://medium.com/unspent/say-hello-to-unspent-c8697c242b2a
======
pioul
I realize crypto winters aren't the times when there's the most attention
directed to crypto. However I'd argue that it is when things are calm that it
pays the most to analyze the situation, review one's strategy, get familiar
with tools that allow to better understand your portfolio and overall markets
– tools like Unspent.

I'm launching Unspent after starting working on it full time in 2018, and I'd
love to hear what you think!

During 48 hours after posting this comment, I'll be offering a free year of
Unspent Pro to everyone posting a comment here, so that you can try Unspent in
its entirety. Note that even Free users have access to all features, since
Unspent's goal is to help everyone in the ecosystem as much as possible, but
Pro users unlock more advanced facets of some interesting features :)

Looking forward to your thoughts!

